# Grandview at Vegas as an entry RCI points



## reyhu (Feb 2, 2007)

I am a newbie and am thinking of buying Grandview at Vegas RCI points timeshare to get my feet wet on timeshare.  Any thoughts?  It seems to have low MF.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Feb 2, 2007)

You need to be careful. The Grandview is a points resort but that doesn't mean all the units are points or that you automatically get the points. Also, Las Vegas timeshare is generally considered to be overbuilt. My first rule was buy somewhere I would want to go. I violated that rule by buying a cheap point week so I could use one of my weeks resorts for points for deposit. I don't know if you are buying resale (I hope so) but, spend some time reading this forum (How to Buy). Check out Ebay for recent sales of Grandview units.  It's a nice resort fer sure!


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 3, 2007)

Grandview is about as far away from the strip as any resort in Vegas. Granted it's address may be on S. LV Blv. but it's not anywhere close to the action of the strip. Since it's a relatively new resort, I'm assuming you're looking at buying from the developer. If that's the case, DON'T do it. You'll be buying into a relatively well developed area (some say over developed) and in a loation that's not prime.


----------



## JamminJoe (Feb 3, 2007)

Hi, I have stayed at Grandview and its a great resort and for those of us who don't want to be in the middle of all the action, it offers a nice break. Its a 10minn drive to the "action" there is a great casino just built next door, 2-5 minn walk and I bought my 1 bedroom, annual use, week 11 (not points) for $1,001.00 on ebay 2 weeks ago, maintenenace fee is $295.00.:whoopie:


----------



## cluemeister (Feb 3, 2007)

A few thoughts:

If you are going to vegas at least every other year, and don't need to be on the strip,  I would suggest a Grandview resale.  I've stayed in the 1 BR units, and they are very nice.  

If you're doing it solely for points, I would take others' advice and look elsewhere.  

That $1000 deal for week 11 was terrific.  Especially with the brand new casino next door!


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 3, 2007)

JamminJoe said:


> Hi, I have stayed at Grandview and its a great resort and for those of us who don't want to be in the middle of all the action, it offers a nice break. Its a 10minn drive to the "action" there is a great casino just built next door, 2-5 minn walk and I bought my 1 bedroom, annual use, week 11 (not points) for $1,001.00 on ebay 2 weeks ago, maintenenace fee is $295.00.:whoopie:



At $1001.00 you got a decent deal (only time will tell if it's a great deal or if the value will go down further) but, it's not a points week like the OP is wanting. If they can find as good a deal for a points week then I'd say it's might be the thing to do. 

The only issue I have with points is that the value isn't set in stone. Depending upon demand, those points can change either up or down. In my mind you'll be better served by purchasing a beach or ski week that will most likely have consistant demand rather than an inland week at travel destinations like Vegas or over developed desintation such as Orlando.

The main issue many have with timeshare is demand fluctuates. Buying something strictly for points or exchange has it's risks. What once was  good exchanger or had great points value yesterday might not have the same value today. That's why I think it's important to own at a resort that, if all else fails, you wouldn't mind vacationing at on a regular basis.


----------



## JoeMO (Feb 3, 2007)

*Info on MF*

I think that the MF at Grandview is at least $100 below a comparable resort in LV.  However, I would suspect that will change at some point.  

The cost to clean, maintain, repair, replace, utilities, taxes and personnel are pretty much the same for every resort.  These cost are mostly fixed and are about the same for ever resort, of comparable size and features, in any given area. 

With that said, I would ask myself why one resort is 33% less than other comparable resorts.  It could be becasue it is newer and they haven't had to do a lot of repairs and maintenence.  Someday they will have to.  If they are saving money by not keeping the resort up then that could be a problem.  If you are comparing a resort to another one that is in a better location or has more features (it cost more to maintain 7 swimming pools than 1) than your not comparing apples to apples.  

I guess my point is this - MF's will even out for comparable resorts over time so pick the resort you want, with the MF only being a minor consideration.  Pick an established resort that has a history of reasonable MF, and that is well maintained with an appropriate amount of reserve funds.  If you are in timeshareing for the long term.


----------



## reyhu (Feb 3, 2007)

I thank everybody for their thoughts.  Much appreciated.  I was thinking of buying it just so that I can get more familiar with the RCI exchange system, with least initial outlay of $ and maybe do some last minute deal trolling with the membership.  I don't ever plan to stay there..


----------



## Triniman (Feb 18, 2008)

*RCI Points - Grandview Las Vegas - Question*

Like reyhu, I am looking to buy RCI Points for Grandview Las Vegas.
I am also looking to get my feet wet to see if this is for me.
I do not really plan to visit Vegas per se but in the future it may be an option.

My key requirements are as follows:

1. to get the most RCI points for the lowest maintainence fees
2. not spend too much to acquire these points
3. I will be exchanging these points to stay in other locations e.g. Ontario, Canada and maybe in the future Orlando etc.
4. I do not want my MF to go up too much

So if I can purchase 25,000 annual points for about $1000. with annual MF of $150. do you think this is a good deal??

If not, what should I be looking at to meet my above requirements.

Thanks


----------



## Triniman (Feb 18, 2008)

Hi Jamminjoe,

Can you provide some guidance on my question below (Triniman) 
I actually want to buy these rci points for grandview las vegas and wanted some input. Also what do you think of vacation willage at pkwy as this is another place i am looking into for rci points.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Pit (Feb 18, 2008)

*Grandview*

Count me as one that likes the Grandview resort and location. It is adjacent to the South Point casino and in position to benefit from future development of the south end of the strip, such as Las Vegas WET. 

Do keep in mind that Grandview is still under construction and in developer sales. You can expect M/Fs to increase as the developer exits.

http://www.firsttracksonline.com/index.php?name=News&file=article&sid=2091
http://www.lasvegaswet.com/index.php
http://www.vegastodayandtomorrow.com/southmap.htm


----------



## JamminJoe (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi Triniman, I responded to your PM's hope it was helpful. I own at both Vacation Village Resorts your looking at. My Grandview is a "Weeks" unit and my Vacation Village at Parkway is a "Points" unit, both are very nice resorts. If you need any further information let me know. Thanks!


----------



## Karen G (Feb 19, 2008)

dougp26364 said:


> Grandview is about as far away from the strip as any resort in Vegas.


Not so!  Cliffs at Peace Canyon is farther away.  I've stayed at both Grandview and Cliffs and both are very nice properties.

But, count me in as another person who really likes the Grandview. It has a lot to offer and isn't that far from the Strip.  I don't have any idea of how it is to own there, but it was a great exchange and I highly recommend it.


----------



## Pit (Feb 19, 2008)

If you do buy at Grandview to get into Points, make sure the unit is already converted to points (or was initially sold that way). You don't want to pay conversion fees after the purchase (~ $3K). You should be able to find a 1 bdrm unit worth 61K points and m/f of $295.


----------



## gktee (Mar 25, 2008)

*Price for Grandview Las Vegas*

Hi All,

I am new here. Hope someone can help provide some help:

Me and my wife just visited Vegas last week and was called to attend one of the sales promotion on GrandView Las Vegas. The price offer is around 30K for a 2 bedrooms one week deal. Unit is still under construction. It offer an additional 4 weeks RCI point for exchange of any 1 to 4 rooms resort. 

Is this a reasonable deal? 

Appreciate any feedback. Thanks.


----------



## Karen G (Mar 25, 2008)

gktee said:


> The price offer is around 30K for a 2 bedrooms one week deal. . . .Is this a reasonable deal?


No. You can buy timeshare for much, much less on the resale market.  If you signed a contract for this deal and are still within your rescission period, rescind and do a lot more research.


----------



## swift (Mar 25, 2008)

Before you buy please take some time to read this-- http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/announcement.php?f=13&announcementid=6


Also, I haven't done this myself so maybe others can chime in but there is away to lease points for 3 years to try it out to see if this is what works for you.

http://www.tugbbs.com/class/showproduct.php?product=988&cat=69


----------



## alanraycole (May 23, 2008)

*I own at the Grandview and have a few thoughts...*

I bought for the very same reason as you about three years ago. I love RCI points... LOVE them. I have turned one week into several weeks multiple times. I have never stayed at the Grandview and probably never will. When in Vegas I prefer staying at one of the Hiltons.

Now for the advice part... buy resale and make sure a points account comes with the purchase... don't take it for granted. Most importantly, buy at least 49,000 points. That is a one bedroom that is fairly commonly available on resale. There are one bedrooms that are woth fewer points, yet you will pay the same maintenance fee. Also, with fewer points you will be severly limited in you options when using the points. My better recommendation is to buy a two bedroom in the weeks that offer the most points. It will be more expensive, of course, but cheaper per point. 

As much as I like RCI points, I like Hilton points more, so... my ultimate recommendation is to scrap the interest in RCI points and go for Hilton points. If you are interested in why, let me know.


----------



## Pit (May 24, 2008)

alanraycole said:


> As much as I like RCI points, I like Hilton points more, so... my ultimate recommendation is to scrap the interest in RCI points and go for Hilton points. If you are interested in why, let me know.



Inquiring minds want to know...why?


----------



## tompalm (May 24, 2008)

alanraycole said:


> As much as I like RCI points, I like Hilton points more, so... my ultimate recommendation is to scrap the interest in RCI points and go for Hilton points. If you are interested in why, let me know.



I concur with the above.  I had RCI for about 20 years and thought that it was good.  However, I bought at Hilton LV three years ago and love it.  The Hilton properties are better managed and can trade for RCI points.  You can get them on the resale market for very little money.  I bought 5000 points for every year for $7000, but a better deal would have been to get 7000 points for $11,000 because the maintenance fee is the same on a two bedroom unit and you can get more use every year for the same amount of maintenance fee.  If you don't want to spend very much, I have seen fewer points for $3500.  

However, when you buy a unit, plan on keeping that unit for years.  They are not easy to sell.  So buy something that is quality.  Also, I like Vegas properties because the maintenance fees are usually lower and they don't get hit by hurricanes.  My Florida property had three special assessments in 10 years and I finally sold it, or maybe I should say I gave it away after paying all the special assessments.  Hurricane insurance does not cover everything that is damaged.  Owners have to make up the difference and will get billed for it after the Hurricane hits.


----------



## alanraycole (May 24, 2008)

*The reason I like Hilton points more than RCI points...*

When exchanging, they have more pull and they are more convenient. I have always gotten exactly what I asked for in short order. With points, you can't have an ongoing search to other points resorts, when exchanging Hilton, you can. On the other hand, the clear advantage of RCI points is that you can get better deals. I have stayed in some nice places for next to nothing using RCI points. With a Hilton exchange, it will cost you the same no matter what you exchange into. 

Bottom line, they each have their advantage, but if I had neither, I'd go for Hilton first because knowing that I am going to get exactly what I want is ultimately more important than getting lucky with some cheap exchanges. They complement each other nicely, but Hilton first.

The other obvious benefit is they greatly reduce the need to exchange. I know people are fond of the anti Hilton rant about all their resorts being in Hawaii, Vegas and Orlando. However, the affiliates are nothing to turn your nose up over and they are spread far and wide. Nevertheless, I happen to like their focus on Hawaii and Vegas. The only two places that they need to add to make me perfectly happy would be in the Florida Keys and Kauai.


----------

